# New fishes in the Chi



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

So this weekend i went out against to a couple of different LFS to check out what they had in stock and what kind of bettas they get in weekly. Though i think i might still end up having to find a breeder on my own or go thru AB in the end. But at least i have my name out there and a few feelers. I should be checking out the first shipment from one of the stores tomorrow afternoon and then another one on wednesday.

I also stopped by at one of the local PetCo's and to my surprise they had a wide variety of betta's in stock, just about all of them looked like they were in really good shape, active and attentive. While at Petco, i picked up a 20gal tank for $20, thanks to one of the members here posting that there was a $1 per gallon sale. I will be splitting it up into 4 or maybe 5 spots.

Finally got a betta into my Chi tank... need get him named.... and a couple of other friends in the tank as well














































I had 4 cherry shrimp in the tank, but now i can only find 2 of them, hope the other 2 are just really good at hiding. and the betta flared a couple of times when i introduced him to the tank, but then just hovered in the middle they all kind of just ignored each other. Now they are just doing what fishes do and just swimming around.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Your tank looks great!  That Crowntail and your shrimp are stunning!  I love your guppies too! The reds are some of my favorites! =]

The breeders on this forum put a lot of care and effort into their fry! =] I'd start here before going straight to AB. =] Though you probably already knew that! XD

I'm hoping I catch the tail end of that dollar per gallon sale!!! >u< I'd love to pick up a ten gallon! =] I can't wait to see your 20 gallon set up! =]


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Your tank looks great!  That Crowntail and your shrimp are stunning!  I love your guppies too! The reds are some of my favorites! =]
> 
> The breeders on this forum put a lot of care and effort into their fry! =] I'd start here before going straight to AB. =] Though you probably already knew that! XD
> 
> I'm hoping I catch the tail end of that dollar per gallon sale!!! >u< I'd love to pick up a ten gallon! =] I can't wait to see your 20 gallon set up! =]


I originally picked up 2 5.5 gal tanks, but they weren't part of the sale... and then i went back and was going to get 2 10 gal... but thought might as well get a 20... maybe i'll swing by and get a 10gal or something tomorrow... figure i might as well get it while the gettings good and just let it sit and eventually fill it with something.

thinking about how i'm going to use for a divider, don't want to go with the usual mesh divider. Thinking of going with a frosted glass that i can silicone in place... but then i'll have to either get individual systems, which i don't want to do or figure out a way to either offset divider so that water can flow between all of the chambers. 

And i still have to make myself a top for the chi tank our of acrylic, for got to pick up a sheet of it today


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

What amazing quality pics!! I want your camera! Your betta is pretty too  I saw this name suggested once upon a time for another betta, but they didn't use it.. Merlot! He's the same color and even has the legs that you see on the wine glas hehe being CT.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sakana? Japanese for Fish


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> What amazing quality pics!! I want your camera! Your betta is pretty too  I saw this name suggested once upon a time for another betta, but they didn't use it.. Merlot! He's the same color and even has the legs that you see on the wine glas hehe being CT.


Its a Canon Rebel XT... it took quite a few pics to get some that i liked. I use to take pix for my friends cars or my own car as a hobby and i would sometimes take up to 200+ pictures per night just to get maybe 20 acceptable pictures with the right settings. It was even more pics needed when i would do HDR pics










Here are a couple of pics from my car days.

my old Z4


















my buddies vette and my Z4 in the background









another buddies GTO









another friends Viper









and finally my buddies Mustang


















I do need to practice taking outdoor pics as soon as i can because i'm going tornado/storm chasing this spring and want to make sure i take pics if we happen to catch a tornado or storm cell


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic pics! Are they also edited? Last question, does it capture the betta's color accurately?

Oh and storm chasing is awesome. I used to do that in IL during college w a meteorological prof I knew.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Fantastic pics! Are they also edited? Last question, does it capture the betta's color accurately?
> 
> Oh and storm chasing is awesome. I used to do that in IL during college w a meteorological prof I knew.


The car pics are HDR pics... HDR pics are a set of 3 pics set to different exposure rates and then merged together using a photo editing program.

The pictures of the betta have only been edited for contrast which was a slight adjust of about 10%, but colors were not touched

As for the Storm chasing, it wouldn't of happened to of been down thru the College of Dupage? Thats who i am going with, someone i work with is a driver for their meteorological storm chasing program and we were talking about it one day at work and he let me know about getting into the group for the spring trip


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

fflores said:


> The car pics are HDR pics... HDR pics are a set of 3 pics set to different exposure rates and then merged together using a photo editing program.
> 
> The pictures of the betta have only been edited for contrast which was a slight adjust of about 10%, but colors were not touched
> 
> As for the Storm chasing, it wouldn't of happened to of been down thru the College of Dupage? Thats who i am going with, someone i work with is a driver for their meteorological storm chasing program and we were talking about it one day at work and he let me know about getting into the group for the spring trip


I always wondered what HDR was lol. My phone has that option but I'm not that camera savvy... I see I'm going to have to give in and dish out the big bucks for decent quality huh; all the cameras I'm referred are $700+!

For storm chasing I went to UIUC, so no... Quite a ways south... But it'll be awesome, since IL always gets amazing storms!


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I always wondered what HDR was lol. My phone has that option but I'm not that camera savvy... I see I'm going to have to give in and dish out the big bucks for decent quality huh; all the cameras I'm referred are $700+!
> 
> For storm chasing I went to UIUC, so no... Quite a ways south... But it'll be awesome, since IL always gets amazing storms!



I have a program on my Samsung Captivate that makes HDR pics on the phone... makes decent pics.... here are a couple i took last week.










wow, i'm stunned, i just looked up cams online, and my 2 year old cam which i use to take the pics is still going for $600+... and i think i paid $550 when i got it a couple of years ago.

I will be traveling from Chicago down to Texas and then up as north as kansas... its going to be a 10 day trip


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think storm chasing would be pretty cool! You guys will have to post pics of tornadoes and storm cells. I'd love to see them!


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I think storm chasing would be pretty cool! You guys will have to post pics of tornadoes and storm cells. I'd love to see them!


I'm hoping to get lucky and get some good pics! I'll post them if i come back with any


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That would be awesome! I saw a funnel cloud trying to form not too far from my house a few years ago. It was pretty cool but scary, too.


----------

